# New here from Western NC



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

We have had several boats over the years, Our Ensenada 20 has been our favorite, but a busted hull took us out of sailing...untill I found a replacement hull and leave in the morning to go get it. Hope to get it on the water before summer is out.
I haven't held a sheet in about 8 years and its killing me....


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Busted hull?
There has to be a story there... let's hope it was on the hard at least when it happened.


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

Filled with rain water on the trailer, and had a weak hull from previous owner damage. pushed the bunk into the hull.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Ug! Sorry to hear about the damage, but I'm glad you have found a new boat. Good luck with the inspection!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

So where do you sail in Western NC? I used to go to Lake Lure every summer, but not much wind as I remember. I think a guest brought along a wind surfer when they first came out but could not get it going much.


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

Lake Lure is about 5 miles away, and sailed it many times with the old boat. The wind is tricky on mountain lakes, usually inconsistent and funnels down the valleys.

The new hull is in fair shape, some interior wood rot but an easy fix.


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

Here she is....









cant wait to get her the rest of the way home and in the water


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Well you live in a beautiful area. I love Lake Lure, Chimney Rock enjoyed square dances and lots of swimming and hiking in the area. I first swam in Lake Lure, after years of lessons (and according to my father thousands of dollars in lessons, but I am sure he exaggerates!) I found a reason to swim, water skiing! So I just jumped overboard and swam around the boat to prove I could do it. Funny thing is my swimming instructor's legal name was Mr Beaver. With a name like that it must not have been a hard decision to make for that career.

That think has some funky lines to it for sure, does not look to be in bad shape at all!


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

Its amazing how small the internet can make the world.....I grew up north of you in the Catskills, and the boat was found near Cooperstown NY.


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

welcome to this community i am sure you would enjoy this place a lot


----------



## yetavon (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm enjoying and learning....and hope to make a few friends


----------

